# Die Sims - Design Kontest



## Consti (13. Juli 2004)

EA veranstaltet einen Designkontest in den Kategorien:

*Fashion Contest*

und

*Möbel Contest*



> Jetzt kannst du an der einmaligen Erfolgsgeschichte der Sims teilhaben. Sei dabei - zum offiziellen Release von Die Sims 2 - mit eigenen Entwürfen. Präsentiere auf dem Sims 2 Presse-Event, am 2. September in Hamburg, deine Kreationen zum Thema "Die Sims - Styling & Outfit" oder "Die Sims - Leben & Wohnen". Alle Designer sind herzlich eingeladen, sich der Herausforderung zu stellen und ihre Entwürfe einer Jury zu präsentieren. Die besten Outfits und Möbel werden später digital "erstellt", um das aufregende Leben der Sims in "Die Sims 2" noch bunter zu gestalten.



Mehr Infos unter:
http://www.diesims.de/pages.view_page.asp?id=256


----------

